# merc 9.9 head gasket question



## mro (Jan 24, 2018)

I picked up a 9.9 (4 cycle) on the cheep and wondering if there is a way to confirm that the head gasket on the engine is the right one short of ordering a new one to compare with.
Took the engine apart and was unable to find just where water was entering to mix with the oil.


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2019)

Your gonna need the serial number for merc parts.


----------



## mro (Jan 24, 2018)

Got that, even bought the mercury service manual.
new gasket is after shipping around $50.00 and most likely not returnable so was hoping that there might be a actual size pic of the gasket (or drawing) that I could print out to check the current gasket with. Current gasket looks good and if it was the correct one I'd do my copper trick to it and reinstall.

looks like I'm going to have to get one to be sure... and if I do I'll just use it.

Not sure how I feel about the shifting incorporated into the throttle handle. Will have to see after I get it running.


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2019)

The throttle/shift has always been a selling feature that many love. Works great with extensions... no more reaching way back to shift! Boats.net may have a pic on the digital phish but it won’t be actual size.


----------



## mro (Jan 24, 2018)

Thanks, will take a look see. 
I've got a little time left before I need a small motor so I hope this one turns out good,
if not I'll have to go get a new one 

Never been a merc fan, johnsons then evinrudes, one yamaha 30 and one tahatsu 20.


----------

